# Nokian Tires



## ERBell (Aug 7, 2005)

I searched for any info on Nokian i3 all season tires. I found lots on the Nokian WR but nothing for the i3.

I had them priced out at Kal tire and they are $654.09.

I have been to the website and have read all the info on them I could find. I am just wondering if anyone has any experience with them.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Cottage Life (Dec 5, 2005)

They are Awesome !! I have used them for the last 4 years on my Honda Civic and will be replacing them this year as well as putting them on my X-Trail.
The grip in winter is amazing and their summer performance is very good as well. It's the next best thing to Winter tires, but you can drive on them all year long.
They have the "snow flake" Canada's severe winter emblem on them making tha an All weather tire, not all season but all weather.
As long as you rotate regularily, I got 80000 km out of the tire, and I drive them in Northern ontario to the cottage.


----------



## ERBell (Aug 7, 2005)

Thanks for the reply but I decided to go with the Nokian WR. I found a company down in the USA that ships tires to anywhere in the lower 48 states for free. I priced a set of Nokian WR for $560 or $633 with road hazard warranty. I'm going to get them shipped to my friends PO Box in Blaine Washington and pick them up. 

Kal tire wants $176.82 per tire. Installed is going to be $907.49.
The i3 model was going to be $120.76 per tire and $654.09 installed.


----------



## mtnrider (Aug 3, 2007)

Cottage Life said:


> They are Awesome !! I have used them for the last 4 years on my Honda Civic and will be replacing them this year as well as putting them on my X-Trail.
> The grip in winter is amazing and their summer performance is very good as well. It's the next best thing to Winter tires, but you can drive on them all year long.
> They have the "snow flake" Canada's severe winter emblem on them making tha an All weather tire, not all season but all weather.
> As long as you rotate regularily, I got 80000 km out of the tire, and I drive them in Northern ontario to the cottage.


I second that. 
Have only been running them since Dec 06, but man what a difference.
Snow/rain and dry. You can especially here the tackiness of the tire when driving over metal strips on the bridge or the strips of tar on our roadways. Gravel roads are ok.
It will be interesting to see how long the tires' tread will last since we all have different driving habits/conditions


----------



## XtrailRookie (May 17, 2005)

Just replaced the OEM Dueller TA's with the Yokohama Avid TRZ. Price was $581 all in (includes GST and 8% PST).
Got 73k kms with the Duellers. Hope to get more from the Yoko's. Have about 1,500 kms on them - so far so good.


----------



## Rockford (Jan 28, 2005)

Just a thought: With the Canadian dollar actually worth more than the US greenback now, tires would definitely be a great cross-border purchase - if you're within and hour or two of the border, at least.
Drive over, get new tires put on, drive back. Who's going to know? Haven't looked into it closely but I gotta think you'd save more than enough to justify the drive/time.


----------

